# Lake Hope



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

Has anybody done any crappie fishing there if so what size are they running .I know there is some big bass & bluegill in it cause I catch catfish bait there just wondering about the crappie as I might try it when I get the new floor in my boat


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

I haven't crappie fished this lake for a hand full of years but in the past when i did - I had know problem with numbers just had a hard time finding the size i was looking for.


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

Im gonna try it sometime see what I can find I dont think there is a size of boat limit on it since my boat is 19.5' just take an extra battery though


----------



## ruffhunter (Dec 10, 2005)

I fished it quite of bit the last few years. The gills are short and the crappie are few. Ive only managed a couple keepers. Im done with the lake. I like its quiet and good wind break with the hills.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Since you're in that area, I’d suggest Burr Oak for crappies!


----------

